# Surf Fishing Rod/Reel



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a good rod/reel combo that I can learn surf fishing with. Any suggestions and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

What kind of budget are you working on?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

200.00 ish ... If that is possible.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I used Diawa bg 60 and bg 90 reels for many years. They make new series bg reels now. I'm not sure what's what size wise with the new ones. Put any of the bg reels on a ugly stick surf rod or used custom surf rod. You should be right in the $200 range and it will last many years if hosed off after each use.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd recommend an Ugly Stik 12' and a Penn SSV (or SSVI) 6000. Anything in the Penn Spinfisher series will last you for life and a 12' rod will give the reach you want for the surf.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Can't go wrong with an Ugly Stick, or an H2O express. I've been using Okuma ABF Avengers for 7 years and they are just as smooth as when I got them. I break them down every year and rinse down and spray with reel majic after every use. I have a BG 30 on a 9' clarus for sight casting from the beach.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*modern surf set up*

will probably run about $250.00
okuma rockaway rod ,diawa bg 3500 size , with15 or 20llb braid. a spool of 20lb flouro for leaders ,some colored pomp floats, a handful of 2,3and 4 oz pyramid sinkers. Eagle claw circle sea hooks . a couple bags of fish bites or fish gum if you can get some.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Check pawnshops for Penn 6500ss, 7500ss or 8500ss. Make sure they are made in USA.
You should be able to get in for $100 or so.


----------



## Jeremiah (Aug 29, 2020)

I use a Penn Battle 3 6000 high speed ($149 or so) with a 10ft Okuma Longitude surf rod ($60 or so). Only been at it a few months, but loving it!


----------

